# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Numeraire, cryptocurrency for coordinating artificial intelligence, Numerai, LLC, Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Numerai, LLC

coinmarketcap.com/currencies/numeraire

----------


## Airicist

Building the meta model on Numerai

Published on Jan 27, 2017




> Numerai is synthesizing machine intelligence to command the capital of an American hedge fund. In this short film, we explain how, with interviews from Howard Morgan (co-founder of Renaissance Technologies), Norman Packard (co-founder of Prediction Company), Peter Diamandis (founder of XPRIZE, Singularity University), Olaf Carlson-Wee (founder of Polychain Capital, formerly Coinbase), Geoff Bradway (Permutation Ventures, formerly Google DeepMind), Yunus Saatchi (Permutation Ventures, formerly Vicarious) and Joey Krug (founder of Augur, Thiel Fellow)

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Numeraire
February 21, 2017




> Today, we issued our twelve thousand data scientists one million crypto-tokens to incentivize the construction of an artificial intelligence hedge fund. Here’s why.
> Featuring interviews with Numerai investors Andy Weissman and Fred Wilson of Union Square Ventures; Joey Krug of Augur and Juan Benet of IPFS and Filecoin.


"A New Cryptocurrency For Coordinating Artificial Intelligence on Numerai"

----------


## Airicist

Article "An AI hedge fund created a new currency to make Wall Street work like open source"

by Cade Metz
February 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"An AI Hedge Fund Goes Live On Ethereum"

June 21, 2017

----------

